# FE Civil Exam suggestions needed



## AlphaXY (Apr 16, 2019)

Fellows, 

I just want to ask a few questions. I just figured asking before diving deep onto details.

First is, have any of you tried to enroll in EET or School of PE classes for FE exam? Is it worth it? I know many of you have tried to self study and passed, but I am 12 years away from the day I graduated and I find it difficult to relearn everything that Lindeburg is giving me. I find FE exam to be different from my day to day tasks, and its just difficult to relearn by my own pace.

Secondly, If you are a PE already and you failed FE exam, are you going to lose your license? Just a thought

Third, when you register to NCEES for FE exam, are there any state requirements that needed to submit like in PE application?

Lastly, anybody who is thinking of enrolling in a class with EET or SoPE and want to share paying fees? 

Thanks


----------



## Shengineer (January J) PE (Apr 18, 2019)

Hey there,  YES a review course is worth it. I am just starting back on this journey being 19 years out of school and was trying to white knuckle it ...failing so I broke down and took a review course.... and it is the best thing I could have done. I am banking on passing my PE before my FE.  Honestly I have taken SoPE and EET for the PE exam, and I think there are better teachers at EET....the fees for them can typically be found on their website, but range from $990 to $1100.  P.S. -------&gt;(I don't think you want to be on here asking to "share" fees because it would insinuate use of proprietary information illicitly, thus opening you up to a huge liability before you even become licensed...  You can be tracked through your IP address and get in legal trouble.)

Each State have a different application process. Look at the state that you are looking to become licensed in to find out their process and the amount of times, you can take an exam in a year. 

Also, you can pass the PE exam, and fail the FE, but not be a registered PE because in order to become registered, all requirements must be met. In essence, if you take the PE, worked 4 years ,  you cannot apply for licensure in any state unless you go in front of the board for them to waive the FE requirement (which is far and few in between, they typically do it if you have a doctorette and a reason). Therefore, you can only become an official PE once all of the requirements are met.  Good Luck and feel free to inbox if you have any questions other questions.  Good luck on your journey!


----------



## Mo84 (Apr 19, 2019)

I self studied and passed from the first attempt. I was out of school for about 5 years when I took the test and only used the FE Civil Review Manual by Lindeburg. I studied for about six months prior to taking the exam ( on a rate of an hour/hour and a half a day - five days a week ). Two weeks before the exam, I re-worked all examples and practice problems in the book. You need to work out as many problems as possible by hand without looking at the solution and use the pdf NCEES reference handbook to look up equations and other information. Keep in mind that the exam is all about time management so skip the questions you are not sure how to solve and move on, do not linger and get caught on one question.

Signing up for a prep. course is not a bad idea, but again, make sure to solve problems by hand to improve efficiency.


----------



## J. Jones PE (Shengineer) (May 14, 2019)

Shengineer said:


> Hey there,  YES a review course is worth it. I am just starting back on this journey being 19 years out of school and was trying to white knuckle it ...failing so I broke down and took a review course.... and it is the best thing I could have done. I am banking on passing my PE before my FE.  Honestly I have taken SoPE and EET for the PE exam, and I think there are better teachers at EET....the fees for them can typically be found on their website, but range from $990 to $1100.  P.S. -------&gt;(I don't think you want to be on here asking to "share" fees because it would insinuate use of proprietary information illicitly, thus opening you up to a huge liability before you even become licensed...  You can be tracked through your IP address and get in legal trouble.)
> 
> Each State have a different application process. Look at the state that you are looking to become licensed in to find out their process and the amount of times, you can take an exam in a year.
> 
> Also, you can pass the PE exam, and fail the FE, but not be a registered PE because in order to become registered, all requirements must be met. In essence, if you take the PE, worked 4 years ,  you cannot apply for licensure in any state unless you go in front of the board for them to waive the FE requirement (which is far and few in between, they typically do it if you have a doctorette and a reason). Therefore, you can only become an official PE once all of the requirements are met.  Good Luck and feel free to inbox if you have any questions other questions.  Good luck on your journey!


Shengineer=January Jones... sure as sugar.. I received my results of passing my PE.. Once I pass my FE next month I will apply and get my license.


----------



## Gagan (Jul 13, 2019)

Hey guys! I need your advice. I did my B.E in Civil and Masters in ENvironmental Engineering. I am currently working as a stormwater engineer in South Carolina state department. I want to give my FE exam but I am confused as to which exam to take- FE civil or FE environmental. Also, Can I take FE Environmental exam and still work in stormwater engineering or DO I have to take FE civil in order to make a career in stormwater engineering. Thanks in advance.


----------

